# Flakes in milk



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I read that flakes in milk could be a sign of mastitis. I noticed some flakes in our milk. We always keep things clean during milking and teat dip. Neither of the udders have shown any signs of change whatsoever. I know they could still have it, though.

I'm wondering if this could also be because one of our girls is copper deficient? I've read that copper deficiency can lead to a different tasting milk, and ever since bolusing her I've noticed her milk has gotten sweeter. Could the flaking have to do with her copper deficiency? Other than the flakes her milk is still rich, creamy, and normal. She is acting normal, no lumps, bumps, or swollen areas. I'm wondering if the flakes are her skin flaking off from being copper deficient ...

Is flakes in the milk always a sign of mastitis?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

After talking with my mom, she says she doesn't think it's mastitis, and that it may just be the milk coagulating, because Gypsy has very rich milk. Phew. We'll keep an eye on her and test her anyway.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

always good to test it if in question. are the flakes there when you milk or after it sits in jar? what are they like?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> always good to test it if in question. are the flakes there when you milk or after it sits in jar? what are they like?


Definately. We're testing tonight.

It's not there at milking. I only noticed it when I made myself some chocolate milk. There were just a few small white flakes, kinda looked like dandruff, for lack of a better description :laugh:

What it really seems like is cream clumps. It's not stringy or anything, but it is rich, and you have to stir the milk. When I stirred the milk long enough the flakes disappeared. There were no flakes in the strainer or stripping that we noticed.

Gypsy has always produced really, really rich milk. Do you think that is it? Just fat?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Coast is clear, no mastitis! She tested clean.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When flakes are present, they are noticed in the filter....I think that what you saw was cream, even when I shake a jar after skimming, I see little "flakes" of cream floating on top.
It's good that she was tested for mastitis, it's always best to check, even if everythings normal.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

liz said:


> When flakes are present, they are noticed in the filter....I think that what you saw was cream, even when I shake a jar after skimming, I see little "flakes" of cream floating on top.
> It's good that she was tested for mastitis, it's always best to check, even if everythings normal.


That's good to know. There was nothing in the filter at all, so I couldn't understand why it was in the milk!


----------

